# Any recent aquarium pics you took that came out good



## Merman81 (Jun 10, 2021)

Just starting a thread for cool pics here’s one I got tonight of a shrimp hanging out


----------



## FishTankExpert (Jun 19, 2021)

SO COOL! I've always wanted a blue shrimp whats the name of the breed you got?


----------



## Merman81 (Jun 10, 2021)

FishTankExpert said:


> SO COOL! I've always wanted a blue shrimp whats the name of the breed you got?


I was told they are called blue dream shrimp


----------



## FishTankExpert (Jun 19, 2021)

Thanks!


----------



## Merman81 (Jun 10, 2021)

FishTankExpert said:


> Thanks!


I actually ordered them off eBay. I was a little weary of doing that but they all arrived alive and they were half the price of what you would pay at petco for shrimp. They also gave me an additional shrimp in case one didn’t make it.


----------



## Merman81 (Jun 10, 2021)

Soooo many baby shrimp!!


----------



## FishTankExpert (Jun 19, 2021)

Your fish tank is so nice!


----------



## Merman81 (Jun 10, 2021)

FishTankExpert said:


> Your fish tank is so nice!


Thank you, I’ve literally had the 7 plagues in this tank but it’s finally in a stable spot and I really enjoy it.


----------



## FishTankExpert (Jun 19, 2021)

Thats good your tank is stable!


----------



## Merman81 (Jun 10, 2021)

I had red shrimp and blue shrimp, somehow ended up with orange babies 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## FishTankExpert (Jun 19, 2021)

Thats so weird! Very cool.


----------



## Fishy nipper (Aug 11, 2021)

My solo betta tank


----------



## MrTony1920 (Jul 15, 2021)

Your tank look really nice. How big of a tank is it?


----------



## Fishy nipper (Aug 11, 2021)

MrTony1920 said:


> Your tank look really nice. How big of a tank is it?


It’s a 8 gallon


----------



## MrTony1920 (Jul 15, 2021)

Fishy nipper said:


> It’s a 8 gallon


Do you have any other tanks


----------



## Fishy nipper (Aug 11, 2021)

MrTony1920 said:


> Do you have any other tanks


A 20 gallon tiger barb tank


----------



## MrTony1920 (Jul 15, 2021)

Fishy nipper said:


> A 20 gallon tiger barb tank


I have 4 tanks now and want to get more..LOL


----------



## Fishy nipper (Aug 11, 2021)

MrTony1920 said:


> I have 4 tanks now and want to get more..LOL


Don’t we all?😂


----------



## Merman81 (Jun 10, 2021)

My 10 gallon Beta tank


----------



## Fishy nipper (Aug 11, 2021)

Merman81 said:


> My 10 gallon Beta tank
> View attachment 844585


That’s a nice betta is it completion grade?,never seen a tall 10 gallon


----------



## Merman81 (Jun 10, 2021)

Fishy nipper said:


> That’s a nice betta is it completion grade?,never seen a tall 10 gallon


I’m not sure what completion grade means, but ya it’s a top fin 10gallon tall


----------



## Merman81 (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## Merman81 (Jun 10, 2021)

Both with eggs


----------



## Merman81 (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## Merman81 (Jun 10, 2021)

A 5.5 gallon betta tank I set up for my mom.


----------



## chauceringram (12 mo ago)




----------

